# MOB??



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Has anyone been to the Mouth of the Brazos to check out the water flow?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The Brazos is out of its banks, it is totally unfishable.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I heard in last nights new broadcast. That 3 fishermen were swept away while fishing MOB. 2 of them made it back to land, they are still looking for the 3rd.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well looks like he got lucky.
57-year-old fisherman missing

Posted: Thursday, May 28, 2015 11:15 pm | _Updated: 11:24 pm, Thu May 28, 2015. _
57-year-old fisherman missing By BRITTANY LAMAS [email protected] The Facts | 1 comment 
FREEPORT â€" Four Coast Guard boats and a helicopter were unable to locate a Rosharon man Thursday evening after he was swept away while fishing at the mouth of Brazos River on Bryan Beach, police said.
Three men were wade-fishing out in the waters by the mouth of the river when a 57-year-old man from Rosharon lost his footing and was dragged into the Gulf by the riverâ€™s current just before 6:30 p.m., Freeport Capt. Raymond Garivey said.
The two other men tried to reach out to grab him, but both started to be pulled away by the water, he said.
â€œThe two were able to swim to the beach but they lost sight of the other man,â€ Garivey said.
The men called police, who alerted the Coast Guard from Freeport station, Garivey said. The Coast Guard called off the search at 10:30 p.m. Thursday and will resume looking Friday morning, he said.
Police are waiting to release the name of the man until all his family are notified.
None of the men were wearing life jackets, Garivey said.
The mouth of the Brazos is notoriously perilous, and officials often warn people to stay away from it because of its dangerous currents. About a year ago, there was a similar situation at the same part of the beach when a fisherman was swept away by the river waters, he said.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Buzz13 said:


> Well looks like he got lucky.
> 57-year-old fisherman missing
> 
> Posted: Thursday, May 28, 2015 11:15 pm | _Updated: 11:24 pm, Thu May 28, 2015. _
> ...


Where is is the lucky part in this story?


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

I logged on just to ask this question.

So, the mouth is unfishable. Not suprised. How about fishing the surf _near _the mouth, say, from the shrimper on down? And what's the condition of the beach headed to the point? Usually floods upstate leave it undriveable or, at least, make the high road that is usually dirty seem smooth by comparison.

What about Quintana beach? Seems like the debris flowing from the mouth usually gets thrown right back up on the beach.

Planning a trip in maybe a week or two. Wondering if we ought to wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I did not expect it to be fihable but cool to see and take note of what was changing.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

My apologies I misread the article.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

U.S. Coast Guard finds body in Freeport believed to be missing fisherman

FREEPORT, Texas - 
The U.S. Coast guard confirms they have found the body of a man they believe is a 51-year-old fisherman who went missing in Freeport Thursday. The body was found eight miles west of the Brazos River.
Authorities said a good Samaritan on Bryant Beach said that while she was onshore about 6 p.m. she saw three fisherman get swept away in the Brazos River current. One swam to safety, one ended up on a sandbar, and the third man was taken out to sea. 
The U.S. Coast Guard launched a boat crew and helicopter from Air Station Corpus Christi to search for the man. He was last seen wearing a red hat.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

So sad. I never wade fish there. I saw a guy get swept out one year, and he wasn't but maybe five, six feet off the banks. No PFD, of course. He survived but the water was placid. I can't imagine what it would be like with the flooding.

A few years ago, the year of the big wildfires in central TX, we went for a trip to the mouth. The amount of wood funneling out of it from the fires and floods was impressive but, what really awed me was the speed and force with which those giant trees were shot out of the mouth.

Thoughts are with his family...



Buzz13 said:


> U.S. Coast Guard finds body in Freeport believed to be missing fisherman
> 
> FREEPORT, Texas -
> The U.S. Coast guard confirms they have found the body of a man they believe is a 51-year-old fisherman who went missing in Freeport Thursday. The body was found eight miles west of the Brazos River.
> ...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

sometimesfisher said:


> I logged on just to ask this question.
> 
> So, the mouth is unfishable. Not suprised. How about fishing the surf _near _the mouth, say, from the shrimper on down? And what's the condition of the beach headed to the point? Usually floods upstate leave it undriveable or, at least, make the high road that is usually dirty seem smooth by comparison.
> 
> ...


Quintana yesterday: High road not bad. Tide up with minimal debri. Water stained but not unfishable. Some reds taken off pier in the PM. No weed!!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

fultonswimmer said:


> Quintana yesterday: High road not bad. Tide up with minimal debri. Water stained but not unfishable. Some reds taken off pier in the PM. No weed!!!!


Good report.Thanks


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems like a good time to repeat my yearly wade fishing message.

Never Ever wade fish the surf without a life preserver or flotation device.

Think of what your family members and friends will have to deal with if you lose your life.

There will be people that will say "I use one when I wade the passes but not the beachfront because I don't think it's necessary" or whatever other reason they can think of.

Even if you are young and an Olympic swimmer and you are wade fishing on a table top flat surf 10 miles from a pass or cut you just never know. You might get hit by a stingray or have some other misfortune and then you will be wishing you had followed my advice.

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Goose Lover,
What about wading out to just before you get to the first cut just to cast out surf rod?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Illbethere said:


> Goose Lover,
> What about wading out to just before you get to the first cut just to cast out surf rod?


How about when I just go about ankle deep and throw the heck out of my rod with a North wind blowing 30mph at my back?

What about when I decide to not even get my feet wet when the pomps are in the wade gut down on PINS?

What about at extreme low tides when the sand is just like spit runoff and you can walk about halfway to Cuba?

What about?????


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, that means any and every time.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

I say little common sense should be used to when a PDF is needed. Anything over the knee on the beach and anytime a toe hits the water at SLP or any outflow to deeper water.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------

